# Lacewings, mating tiger beetles, spiderlings



## orionmystery (Sep 27, 2013)

Lacewing that flew to the light at night, Sabah, Malaysia (Borneo)



IMG_1012 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_1024 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Another lacewing, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia



IMG_0689 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Three men and a baby. Some kind of Dictyopharid hoppers? Selangor, Malaysia



IMG_0850 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A mating pair of tiger beetles, Tricondyla sp.



IMG_0755 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Unidentified spiderlings. Selangor, Malaysia. 



IMG_0848 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 27, 2013)

The spiderlings image is fantastic.


----------



## CoBilly (Sep 27, 2013)

+1 about the spiderlings

the tiger beetles are cool too...*brown chicken brown cow*


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 28, 2013)

Excellent shots, what glass you using if you don't mind me asking? 
Keep it up


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting.



GDHLEWIS said:


> Excellent shots, what glass you using if you don't mind me asking?
> Keep it up



MP-E65 for the first three, and Tamron 60mm for the rest.

http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/2010/10/mt24ex-concave-diffuser-quick-update.html


----------



## mongo (May 28, 2014)

could you get similar results with a canon 100mm f/2.8?


----------



## orionmystery (May 28, 2014)

mongo said:


> could you get similar results with a canon 100mm f/2.8?




Of course you can. Except in cases where you have to go beyond 1:1. You'll have to add extension tubes.

BWT, first 3 were taken with the MPE65 and the other three 60mm F2.0


----------



## mongo (May 28, 2014)

Ok thanks! Can you recommend any specific tubes?

If i have a tripod, is the 100mm f/2.8 as good as the L-version? (also considering the diffence in price)


----------



## IzzieK (May 28, 2014)

I like #1 the best. It is the best shot ever I have seen on a Lacewing. The beetles mating and the the spiderlings are good too.


----------



## orionmystery (May 28, 2014)

mongo said:


> Ok thanks! Can you recommend any specific tubes?
> 
> If i have a tripod, is the 100mm f/2.8 as good as the L-version? (also considering the diffence in price)



I think Kenko tubes are quite good for the price. 

Not much difference between the L and non L version. The IS does come in handy if you do a lot of natural light handheld close-up. If you're shooting with full flash, then it doesn't matter.



IzzieK said:


> I like #1 the best. It is the best shot ever I have seen on a Lacewing. The beetles mating and the the spiderlings are good too.



Thanks Izziek.


----------

